# good deal?



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4504796371

i can get that for 1900. is that too much?

thanks,
drew


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it better be in damn near pefrect condition, because that is a lot of mileage. Check KBB, then take a few hundred off of that.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

it is pretty clean though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd say keep looking..


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I'd say keep looking..


u dont think i should buy it all, even if i lower the price? the two things i want in a 240sx are : 1) it must be a coupe and 2) it must be rust free( i live up north) .


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

3. It has to be manual
Well it's sold now, and I'm hoping that it wasn't you that bought it...cause you could def. do better than that...and I don't think that 182,000 is that bad cause I've got 184,740 on mine, and she still runs like a champ...


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

it's not sold. that's why i have the opportunity to buy it. the bidder is a scammer. im just asking if 1900 is a good deal for it because i have the opportunity to buy it for that much.


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Ebay is the home of the scam. Some good jdm stuff on there but you have to find a seller with a ton of stuff sold to actually trust them.


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

Marblecake said:


> Ebay is the home of the scam. Some good jdm stuff on there but you have to find a seller with a ton of stuff sold to actually trust them.


ok. i said the bidder that used buy it now was a scammer. not the seller. anyone know if 1900 is a good deal for this?


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

drewthomas14 said:


> ok. i said the bidder that used buy it now was a scammer. not the seller. anyone know if 1900 is a good deal for this?


Ok like I said look at how many items this person has sold. Low numbers and low feedback are bad. I am only saying this to make things easy on you not to break balls. I know I wouldnt want to lose money. Ebay has many tricks and loops people dont pay attention too.


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

im talking about buying it outside of ebay. im not buying the car without seeing it in person. i live a few hours away. i have talked to the seller and i can buy it for 1900. is that a good deal?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

blue book it and then go onto autotrader.com and see what similar cars are going for in your area then make your own dissision.


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

he blue book in good is 2200something and in fair is 1900. i'd say this is inbetween good and fair ,but i dont think the bluebook or autotrader are very good sources. im just asking here because i want to find out what an enthusiast would pay for it. i know hondas better than nissans and i know there are ethusiast values for hondas.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

its base model right?, i think the price is pretty decent


----------



## drewthomas14 (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah it's the base model. the only thing i dont like about the car is the little dent where the front bumper and fender meet , but i want a silvia front end anyway.
thanks for the input though,
drew


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

there are always enthusiast prices but if the autotrader has one for 1400 then I am enthusiasticly going to buy that one. That was just so you had an idea of what they are going for around you. if you feel it is a good deal then it probally is not a bad deal


----------

